# Tagalog 'i' verb 'in' verb



## Goughy

Hi:

There is something that I am a little confused with and I was hoping someone could give me a quick little rule to help me remember.

When using a passive focus and focusing on the direct object we can 'i' the verb or 'in' it

What is the difference? Why are some verbs 'i'? Some verbs 'in' and some verbs both?

Basically what is the usage?

Thanks


----------



## niernier

I can't give you a quick little rule when to i- or -in the verb. Its not easy to give a conclusion about this since we can't really go through all the verbs. But I was thinking that this has something to do with objects that undergoes:

1. a change of state(i-); isara(to close)
2.  permanent change(-in); basagin(to crack something), pasabugin(to blow up something)
3. and surface change(-an). walisan(to sweep something off), hugasan(to rinse something) 

-in is also used for objects that move towards the actor; kunin(to get something), kainin(to eat something), inumin(to drink something)

i- is used for objects that move away from the actor; ibigay(to give something), isuka(to vomit)


Note: There are three main object focus affixes i-, -in and -an. You forgot -an.


----------



## Goughy

Thanks for that. Ill go through some verbs and try and pick up on the patterns you mention.



niernier said:


> Note: There are three main object focus affixes i-, -in and -an. You forgot -an.


 
-an is fine. Always an indirect focus and I think I have that under control 

Ill be sure to post here if I am incorrect though


----------



## niernier

Here are other verbs that will further support this theory that -in verbs are used for objects that move towards the actor:

hilahin (to pull something)
saluhin (to catch something)
bilhin (to buy something)

i- verbs used for objects that move away from the actor:

itapon (to dispose something)
ihagis (to throw something)
itulak (to push something)
ihulog (to drop something)

But then, the pattern does not work for:

hubarin(to undress) -> object moves away from the actor
and isuot(to wear) -> object moves toward the actor

Of course, there are verbs that might not fall in any of these categories I mentioned or would manifest another nature of some sort. In that case, you just have to remember if it is an i- or -in verb or both.


----------



## Ajura

niernier said:


> Here are other verbs that will further support this theory that -in verbs are used for objects that move towards the actor:
> 
> hilahin (to pull something)
> saluhin (to catch something)
> bilhin (to buy something)
> 
> i- verbs used for objects that move away from the actor:
> 
> itapon (to dispose something)
> ihagis (to throw something)
> itulak (to push something)
> ihulog (to drop something)
> 
> But then, the pattern does not work for:
> 
> hubarin(to undress) -> object moves away from the actor
> and isuot(to wear) -> object moves toward the actor
> 
> Of course, there are verbs that might not fall in any of these categories I mentioned or would manifest another nature of some sort. In that case, you just have to remember if it is an i- or -in verb or both.



Originally the i- prefix is gi-
for example isugo is originally gisugo.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Tagalog verbs are not that easy to handle.  For example, "i" and "in" can both be used with "bili" (buy) with shift in focus and definiteness: "ibili" = buy something for someone (Ibili mo nga ako ng damit. = Please buy clothes for me.); "bilhin" = to buy (Bilhin mo nga ang damit para sa akin. = Please buy the {particular} clothes for me.)


----------



## mikeneve

I agree. If you can figure out verbal inflection and focus and link it with the right pronouns, then you have a good grip on the language. Try Tagalog Verb Guide by Hawkins and Gallo-Crail. Its the best verb guide I've seen.


----------



## mataripis

i in tagalog verbs means to push through.  e.g. speak is 'salita'   and if i add  "i"  isalita' or isabi ,you are commanding someone to speak the words./ write is sulat and if you say to the students, write down these words i say= isulat ang mga salita na sasabihin ko.


----------

